# write a C++ program that read the graphs from a text file and store it in matrix



## Fargo1234 (Sep 25, 2009)

"I have a text file which include many graphs (stored as vertices v and edges e) in the following format: 
t # 0
v 0 0
v 1 0
v 2 0
v 3 0
e 0 1 3
e 1 2 3
t # 1 
v 0 0 and so on. 
t # 0 means first graph. t # 1 means second graph and so on.
v 2 0 means vertex number2, label 0 
e 1 2 3 means that we have an edge between vertex 1 and vertex 2 and the label of the edge is 3 
what I need is to write a C++ program that read the graphs from this text file and store it in matrix data structure for further processing. Thank you


----------



## jamiemac2005 (Jul 5, 2007)

Hey, judging by the double quotes and the task i'd say this was homework, we will not do homework for you here. We will however help if you have a crack at it yourself. If you're really stuck: http://www.cprogramming.com is where you need to start. If you find problems along the way then feel free to post the problem and relevant code and we'll do what we can to help.

Cheers,
Jamey


----------



## Fargo1234 (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Jamey,
Actually it is not a homework. I just wrote the double quotes because I copied it 2 times.
All will do my best to do it and I will ask If I need a help. Im just new to read files in C++
Thank you


----------

